# Puppy Grunting



## Lapres (Jun 30, 2014)

I've had a few dogs in my life that have all started out as puppies in my family, but little Bailey is unique. Shes 10 weeks old and grunts/groans constantly. Shes not really a barker unless there is something that catches her interest which is mostly a squeaky pig or the roses blowing in the wind. 

It's not really a behavioral issue, and theres no need for me to correct it.. but I've just never come across a vocal puppy in this manner before! It's constantly like shes talking to us, where we'll talk to her, and she'll grunt back. It's been useful so far for us as her pitch changes when she gets something she likes, or gets something taken away like an empty food dish that she wants refilled. 

Is this a common thing in GSDs?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

At 4 years old, Zeeva groans and grunts when stretching, curling up into a comfy spot, yawning, and itching her ear. I think it's characteristic of the breed. 

Sounds like your pup is a bit more expressive. Very adorable! Must video tape!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

GSD's are talkers. When I originally saw a GSD in a movie I thought they were just adding all the groans/whines/conversations etc. Then I got one in real life. They comment on everything like an advice columnist. 

jelpy


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I have 1 that started out like that. He sounded like he was in pain when he played with toys... Now at 1 and a half, he is a talker  would not change a thing!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sage is my talker. She woo-woos at me, groans, makes weird grumbling noises. I find it charming! 

I took her over to my aunt's house the other day. Sage was sprawled on her side and my aunt was rubbing around on her. The noises coming out of that dog!! I've always said if you didn't know her, you would think she was growling at you. Nope. Just one vocal girl.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Lapres said:


> I've had a few dogs in my life that have all started out as puppies in my family, but little Bailey is unique. Shes 10 weeks old and grunts/groans constantly. Shes not really a barker unless there is something that catches her interest which is mostly a squeaky pig or the roses blowing in the wind.
> 
> It's not really a behavioral issue, and theres no need for me to correct it.. but I've just never come across a vocal puppy in this manner before! It's constantly like shes talking to us, where we'll talk to her, and she'll grunt back. It's been useful so far for us as her pitch changes when she gets something she likes, or gets something taken away like an empty food dish that she wants refilled.
> 
> Is this a common thing in GSDs?


Besides my experiences with 3 GSDs and what others have described about their GSDs....I'd say GSDs are a very "vocal" breed at times besides the obvious.

SuperG


----------



## Brooke (Dec 21, 2010)

Not only does my GSD "talk", but if I am directing a random conversation his way he will look at me, tilt his head (like he is really interested) and groan/grunt/whimper in reponse. Totally hilarious and one of the million reasons why I love him to bits!!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Brooke said:


> Not only does my GSD "talk", but if I am directing a random conversation his way he will look at me, tilt his head (like he is really interested) and groan/grunt/whimper in reponse. Totally hilarious and one of the million reasons why I love him to bits!!


I know of what you speak....LOL. 

SuperG


----------



## Lapres (Jun 30, 2014)

Hah! It's nice to know that they're just a vocal breed. I'll try to catch some video of her grunting, but the only one I have so far is her and her squishy donut toy:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yM0Pwwhs7I

Thank you for the replies!  We all find the noises adorable!

Cheers!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

She is so CUTE!!!


----------

